# 2018 Haunted Hallway - Oh, were there tears!



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't think I ever posted the video from the haunted hallway I did for my kids' elementary school from last year. I posted the one from 2016 back then (2017 was a dud).
I have to say again that this was their ELEMENTARY school! 

There were lots of tears, and quite a few, "Nopes" when they saw it, but most of them loved it. I wish I had taken the video when it was full of kids and screams, but unfortunately, I was the zombie, so it was hard to do both. I had to edit in the soundtrack, this was all music that was playing in the hall, but some idiot was talking in a loud voice all through the video, so I had to ditch the actual audio from the video I shot. Also, the lights are brighter so you can see anything in the video - it was much darker when it was running.

49HtHt8VTKqXbQW9v3uibA by rohde, on Flickr
Haunted Hallway Entrance Vintage 1 by rohde, on Flickr
Ghost 1 by rohde, on Flickr
20181013_152330 by rohde, on Flickr


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way cool and to know if is at an Elementary, you rocked it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe there would be some adults going through that with tears, too:jol:

Well done! That evil bunny in the drop window was bad a$$!


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks! I hate that there was so much of it that got left out of the video. All my child actors kind of got shy for the video. After you enter, I had someone behind that black plastic sheeting that would reach through rips in it and growl at people as they were focused on the clown lights (The plastic narrowed the hall down so that people had nowhere to go to get away from whatever was growling at them - except to run straight into Pennywise). I also had a little girl that looked scared standing in the hall to distract kids so they wouldn't see me (the zombie) coming out from the side. 
The bunny was the best. A group would come around into pitch darkness and the bunny would activate the drop door (which was LOUD) and cackle. She didn't have her really scary gloves on in the video, grrr.
The biggest problem was finding people to work in it that would do what they were told, since most were actually just kids too. Everyone wanted to go off script! 

Also, I had about 8 hours to set up the whole thing the day before, it ran for about 4 hours, and then it had to be broken down and removed completely and cleaned up the same day.


----------



## bluesdaddy48 (Apr 17, 2015)

*My Kind of School*

That is my king of school, around here they won't even let you say BOO!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great Job on the haunt.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this! That a school, let alone an elementary school would let you do something so cool is really impressive. A lot of schools are phasing out Halloween celebrations, so really fun to see this. Equally impressed with the variety of scenes and detail you achieved. Well done!:jol:


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## costumetiger (Apr 2, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I WISH my school was this awesome! Very cool setup!


----------



## Wigington_Ranch (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice, a lot of hard work you put into that. How cool
that the school let you celebrate your magic! Job
well done!


----------

